# 2008 Kontiki wheel bolts.



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Our 2008 Kontiki has OEM (Fiat?) alloy wheels and we're in the process of buying a steel spare (not happy just having an inflation kit).

Can the bolts used for the alloy wheel also be used to attach the steel spare? I'm thinking not, as when we had our caravan, spare bolts were supplied for a steel wheel attachment.

Thanks peeps


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

My memory isn't what it was but I seem to remember that different bolts are needed.

Try putting "bolts AND alloy wheels" into the search box at the top of the page. It brings up a list of posts which may be worth reading through.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Have just asked Swift for their view - same bolts can be used for alloy and steel rims.

I've then asked them about the length as I thought steel rim bolts were shorter than the alloy ones - they've gone away to check.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

deefordog said:


> ..............I've then asked them about the length as I thought steel rim bolts were shorter than the alloy ones - they've gone away to check.


I didn't read many of the posts I mentioned above but I'm sure the difference in length was one of the points raised.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Defintive reply from Swift this morning:

"Prior to 2007 the bolts where different but 2007 onwards ie the X250 model the bolts for alloy wheels and steel wheels are the same. The depth difference is accommodated for in the shape of the steel wheel bolt recesses."

HTH others in their quest for a spare wheel.


----------

